# Verbindung Fliegenschnur mit Fliegenvorfach???



## tuscha108 (12. November 2006)

Hallo

wollte mal hören wie ihr diese beiden verbindet?   (loop?usw..)


MFG Tuscha108|wavey:


----------



## Leif-Jesper (12. November 2006)

*AW: Verbindung Fliegenschnur mit Fliegenvorfach???*

|wavey: 
So http://www.scierra.com/?product=248 mach ich es bei Schnüren, die als Untermaterial Geflecht haben.
Vorher tauche ich die Schnur noch in Aceton (Nagellackentferner).
Schnüre, die Monofil als Untermaterial haben, isoliere ich auch so (und mit meinen Fingernägeln) ab und knote dann einfach eine Schlaufe ins Monofil.


----------



## tuscha108 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Verbindung Fliegenschnur mit Fliegenvorfach???*

noch tipps???


----------



## AGV Furrer (14. November 2006)

*AW: Verbindung Fliegenschnur mit Fliegenvorfach???*

Hallo Tuscha,
schau mal hier rein, da geht es um das selbe Thema.

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/flyfishing/loop-verbindung-t252623.html

oder hier

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/...97&highlight=verbindung+vorfach+fliegenschnur


----------



## Hardi (14. November 2006)

*AW: Verbindung Fliegenschnur mit Fliegenvorfach???*

@Leif-Jesper,
guter Link. Danke dafür.#6 
Beim zweiten Versuch hat es auch bei mir geklapt. :q 
Jetzt habe ich eine schön größe Schlaufe an der Fliegenschnur und kann das Backing einschlaufen. |rolleyes 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Leif-Jesper (14. November 2006)

*AW: Verbindung Fliegenschnur mit Fliegenvorfach???*



Hardi schrieb:


> @Leif-Jesper,
> guter Link. Danke dafür.#6
> Beim zweiten Versuch hat es auch bei mir geklapt. :q
> Jetzt habe ich eine schön größe Schlaufe an der Fliegenschnur und kann das Backing einschlaufen. |rolleyes
> Gruß Thomas


 
|wavey: 
Wenn ich fragen darf: Was ging beim ersten Mal schief?
Was für 'nen Kleber haste genommen?
Wie haste es vorher gemacht?
Ich hab' erstmal bei Pattex übers Internet die Beratung gemacht.
Da gab's jedoch kein eindeutiges Ergebnis, also direkt 'ne Mail an die geschickt.
Nächsten Tag war schon die sehr ausführliche Antwort da:l , aber da die noch keine Erfahrungen mit sowas hatten (verständlich) bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass es der dauerflexible Zweikomponentekleber (Epoxid), mit dem ich sonst Rutenringe aufklebe auch tun müsste.
Gesagt, getan: Ich hab's am Backing ausprobiert (ging auch nicht ganz glatt mit dem Einfädeln der Nadel) und mich entschieden, es bei der Schnur genauso zu machen.
Da ging dann auch alles glatt.
Ach ja, der Kleber ist immer noch schön flexibel.
Übrigens habe ich das nicht gemacht, um das Backing einzuschlaufen, sondern um das Vorfach einzuschlaufen.
Das Backing ist mit dem Röhrchen-Nagelknoten mit der Flugschnur verbunden.


----------



## t.z. (14. November 2006)

*AW: Verbindung Fliegenschnur mit Fliegenvorfach???*



tuscha108 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wollte mal hören wie ihr diese beiden verbindet?   (loop?usw..)
> 
> ...



Hi,

die meiner Meinung nach beste Verbindung von Schnur und Vorfach ist der Nagelknoten, nailknot auf Englisch. Bei Orvis gibts eine klasse Knotekunde. Die ist sogar animiert. 

http://www.orvis.com/orvis_assets/files/index.html


----------



## Leif-Jesper (14. November 2006)

*AW: Verbindung Fliegenschnur mit Fliegenvorfach???*



t.z. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die meiner Meinung nach beste Verbindung von Schnur und Vorfach ist der Nagelknoten, nailknot auf Englisch. Bei Orvis gibts eine klasse Knotekunde. Die ist sogar animiert.
> 
> http://www.orvis.com/orvis_assets/files/index.html


 
|wavey: 
Genau den meinte ich eben mit Röhrchen-Nagelknoten.


----------



## Hardi (14. November 2006)

*AW: Verbindung Fliegenschnur mit Fliegenvorfach???*

Hallo Leif-Jesper,
hatte nach meinem Geschmack beim ersten mal die Geflochtene mit einer Nadel zu stark perforiert. Dann lieber noch mal neu.
Ich habe Stormsure als Kleber genommen, der bleibt flexibel.
Die Sache ist jetzt durchgetrocknet, bin zu frieden mit dem Ergebnis.
Heute kommt die nächste Schnur dran.  
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hardi (16. November 2006)

*AW: Verbindung Fliegenschnur mit Fliegenvorfach???*

Bei der WF 9 hat das super gklappt. Die Schnur hat aber auch eine etwas dicker dimensionierte geflochtene Seele.
Die Versuche, bei einer Cortland WF 7 und der Lee Wulff Basstaper in 9, unten einen Loop zu spleissen, sind gescheitert. der Loop war Klasse aber die Schnur ist jeweils bei Belastung unter dem Loop, an der Einstichstelle gerissen. Diese Schnüre hatten eine im Vergleich zur WF 9 sehr dünne geflochtene Seele.

Bis Samstag muss ich mir was einfallen lassen. 
Ich möchte mit einer Rolle die zwei verschiedene Schnüre, mit zwei verschiedenen Ruten, testen. Der große Loop zum schnellen Wechsel der Schnüre ist jetzt aber nicht vorhanden.:c 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Karpfenchamp (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Verbindung Fliegenschnur mit Fliegenvorfach???*

Hab ihn heute ausgetestet da ich neu im Flifi bin und der Chirurgenknoten hat mir am besten gefallen. Der hält wirklich bombemfest und nichts kann ihn verrücken.


----------



## Xaver (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Verbindung Fliegenschnur mit Fliegenvorfach???*

Der Nagelknoten ist mein Favorit und von vielen Bekannten auch...habe noch nie von einem gehört welcher Probleme damit hatte...

CU


----------



## torsten nms (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Verbindung Fliegenschnur mit Fliegenvorfach???*

Hallo,
also ich bevorzuge  Loop`s wie in dem link von Leif-Jesper !
man ist halt flexibler --> ein sinkender Polyleader ist schneller eingeschlauft als geknotet ! für die Trockenfischerei würde ich allerderding auch den Nagelknoten wählen -->ist ein "harmonischerer" Übergang von der Wurfschnur zum Leader ! aber  ab Klasse 7 haben meine Leinen alle Loops  allerdings wickel ich die ineinangegezogenen Geflechte
mit einen Dyneema Bindefaden ab ---> kleben ist damit überflüssig! für die Versiegelung des Spleisses benutze ich UV härtenden Kleber von Redington oder Loon (Gleiche Konsistenz wie Aquasure und mir eine UV Leuchte in ca 15 sec. gehärtet! !)

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Dakarangus (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Verbindung Fliegenschnur mit Fliegenvorfach???*

Hallo,
ich habe eine neue Fliegenschnur und das ist an dem ende wo das Vorfach dran kommt bereits eine Schlaufe für das Vorfach.

Wie mache ich an dieser Schlaufe das Vorfach fest?
Einfach eine Schlaufe ins Vorfach knoten und in die Schlaufe der flugschnur einschlaufen?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Verbindung Fliegenschnur mit Fliegenvorfach???*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Einfach eine Schlaufe ins Vorfach knoten und in die Schlaufe der flugschnur einschlaufen?


Jap, genauso! #6


----------



## Dakarangus (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Verbindung Fliegenschnur mit Fliegenvorfach???*

Schneidet sich die Vorfachschnur dann nicht in die Flugschnur ein?
muss ich nicht so ein braided loop teil oder wie das heißt auf das Vorfach machen?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Verbindung Fliegenschnur mit Fliegenvorfach???*

Die geschweißte Schlaufe ist sicher deutlich haltbarer als son Geflechtschlauch!
Einschneiden hab ich noch nicht erlebt - und selbst wenn hat die Flugschnur ja noch ne Seele... Aber wie gesagt: noch nie gesehen oder gehört.


----------



## Dakarangus (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Verbindung Fliegenschnur mit Fliegenvorfach???*

Ok, und wie wirft sich das? löst sich die Schlaufen-Verbindung nicht beim werfen? Oder streckt die sich schön?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Verbindung Fliegenschnur mit Fliegenvorfach???*

Vielleicht versuchst Du es einfach mal?!? |rolleyes
Ich würd's nicht empfehlen, wenn ich es selbst nicht für optimal halten würde...


----------



## Dakarangus (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Verbindung Fliegenschnur mit Fliegenvorfach???*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Vielleicht versuchst Du es einfach mal?!? |rolleyes



Wat ne Aussage, dafür ist das Forum doch da das man vorher fragt und sich damit Lehrgeld  und unnötige Fehlschläge erspart und stattdessen lieber zufrieden angeln kann... wenn ich alles selber probiere brauch ich keinen fragen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Verbindung Fliegenschnur mit Fliegenvorfach???*

Du hast gefragt. Du hast ne Antwort bekommen.
Wenn Dir die Antwort nicht gefällt/ nicht reicht , wirst Du nicht umhin kommen es zu versuchen. Oder Du wartest auf ne Antwort die Dir besser gefällt und fischst so lange nicht...

Nicht mein Problem.


----------



## Dakarangus (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Verbindung Fliegenschnur mit Fliegenvorfach???*

Wieso bist du so beleidigt?
nur weil ich nicht sofort losrenne und deinen Tippe ausprobiere?

außerdem ist mein see zugefrohren...


----------



## Dakarangus (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Verbindung Fliegenschnur mit Fliegenvorfach???*

Welchen Schlaufenknoten soll man nehmen für das dicke obere teil des Vorfaches, den perfection loop?
dann noch mit sec. Kleber sichern?


----------



## AGV Furrer (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Verbindung Fliegenschnur mit Fliegenvorfach???*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Welchen Schlaufenknoten soll man nehmen für das dicke obere teil des Vorfaches, den perfection loop?
> dann noch mit sec. Kleber sichern?


 
Dafür kannst Du den Knoten nehmen der Dir am besten gefällt. Ob Perfection Loop, Achterknoten, oder, oder .......
Warum Du denn aber noch mit Kleber sichern willst? 

Sicherst Du den Knoten an der Fliege auch mit Sekundenkleber? :q:q:q


----------



## Dakarangus (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Verbindung Fliegenschnur mit Fliegenvorfach???*

Ich hab grad den Perfection Loop probiert, durch das steife 45er oberteil des Vorfaches hat der sich von selbst wieder aufgedrückt... da könnte der sec. kleber helfen.
ein achterknoten trägt sehr dick auf.
ich glaub ich hab einviel zu steifes vorfach erwischt so ein mist...


----------



## antonio (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Verbindung Fliegenschnur mit Fliegenvorfach???*

legs mal in sehr warmes wasser vorm knoten, das hilft oft.
und dann den knoten richtig zuziehen.
ich binde so 100er mono und die knoten gehen nicht auf.

antonio


----------



## spin-paule (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Verbindung Fliegenschnur mit Fliegenvorfach???*

Klasse Beiträge - vielen Dank!
Hat jemand einen Tipp (klassische Alltagsgegenstände) zur Gewinnung eines geeigneten Röhrchens für den Nagelknoten?

Gruß
Paul


----------



## AGV Furrer (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Verbindung Fliegenschnur mit Fliegenvorfach???*



spin-paule schrieb:


> Klasse Beiträge - vielen Dank!
> Hat jemand einen Tipp (klassische Alltagsgegenstände) zur Gewinnung eines geeigneten Röhrchens für den Nagelknoten?
> 
> Gruß
> Paul


 
Wozu brauchst du da ein Röhrchen?
Leg eine Schlaufe unter die Wicklungen - mit dieser kannst Du dann das Endstück problemlos unter den Wicklungen durchziehen.


----------



## spin-paule (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Verbindung Fliegenschnur mit Fliegenvorfach???*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du da ein Röhrchen?
> Leg eine Schlaufe unter die Wicklungen - mit dieser kannst Du dann das Endstück problemlos unter den Wicklungen durchziehen.



Stimmt, genial einfach#6, muss man erst drauf kommen...
Danke!


----------



## Dakarangus (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Verbindung Fliegenschnur mit Fliegenvorfach???*



antonio schrieb:


> legs mal in sehr warmes wasser vorm knoten, das hilft oft.
> und dann den knoten richtig zuziehen.
> ich binde so 100er mono und die knoten gehen nicht auf.
> 
> antonio



Es sieht so aus als ob das funktioniert hat!
Es dauert leider noch ehe ich es testen kann.

Aber danke schonmal!


----------



## antonio (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Verbindung Fliegenschnur mit Fliegenvorfach???*

büdde büdde.
ebenfalls gibts eben noch unterschiede bei der mono manch eine ist ist eben richtig steif ne andere ist eben flexibler.
die weicheren knoten sich eben besser.

antonio


----------



## Ellipse (28. März 2012)

*AW: Verbindung Fliegenschnur mit Fliegenvorfach???*

Hallo!
Wenn du wirklich ein Röhrchen nehmen willst, schneide doch einfach von einem Trinkhalm einige cm ab und du hast das Röhrchen.



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du da ein Röhrchen?
> Leg eine Schlaufe unter die Wicklungen - mit dieser kannst Du dann das Endstück problemlos unter den Wicklungen durchziehen.


----------



## Flyfisher1 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Verbindung Fliegenschnur mit Fliegenvorfach???*

Hallo Jungs und Mädels, ich habe zum besseren Verständnis mal den ganzen Vorgang beschrieben und mit Videos dokumentiert. Wenn man den einzelnen Links folgt wird jede Phase, in einem Video gezeigt. Ich hoffe dass Dies hilfreich ist:
http://flyfisherlive.wordpress.com/2012/03/17/fliegenrute-fliegenrolle-fliegenschnur-fliegenvorfach/


----------

